# Just Wondering if anyone would be interested in these shrimp.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

So I was able to make a deal with a breeder and I can get 50 - 60 more Cardinal Shrimp and be able to sell them for $5.99 each. Let me know if anyone would want some and I'll be able to have them by tomorrow.

Brent, 
PJ's Square One.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll take some more but won't be able to come until the weekend.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

wow now thats a deal :|


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I want 10 I'll come this weekend ! Grab some nice mossballs too


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'll take some more but won't be able to come until the weekend.


Ok, I have them coming in. I'll keep some aside for you.

Brent.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Brent, can you please keep 5 for me as well? I am coming this weekend.



pjsbrent said:


> Ok, I have them coming in. I'll keep some aside for you.
> 
> Brent.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll swing by on Thursday and grab a couple as well.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll grab a few as well. Hopefully, i'll be there in a couple of hours.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

when are those blue tiger shrimp coming in...


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

are there any cardinals left? going to drop by tomorrow


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I was able to make a deal with a breeder and I can get 50 - 60 more Cardinal Shrimp and be able to sell them for $5.99 each. Let me know if anyone would want some and I'll be able to have them by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Came by today and bought 3 of them - would have picked up more but they were $11.88 each!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

mdvo said:


> Came by today and bought 3 of them - would have picked up more but they were $11.88 each!


That can't be right. Especially if Brent said they were 5.99 each. Was the price tag set at 11.88 and were you speaking to Brent?

From what I remember, Brent often sets these prices aside for GTAA members only. So you would have to mention it in order to receive those prices.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

Brent wasn't there, there was another person, I think andrew. The shrimp were kept in the back, had to ask for them specifically. I mentioned the price but he said it was just the blue tigers that were that price, the cardinals were 11.88 - couldn't really argue since there's not a sign I could reference.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I was going to say that it could possibly be the prices of the previous stock and the new stock did not come in yet. But even that doesn't make sense seeing as how the other post listed them for 9.88.

A little sad because I wanted to go today to check them out too.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I've met Andrew numerous times, great guy and very knowleadge as well.

Whatever price Brent gives us can only be given to us when he is at the store (usually). 

Also depends when he gets the new stock in, like the time when he got the Dwarf Hairgrass in. He originally had them for $5.88 and was able to get them cheaper later for $3.88. So some of the DH cups had the $5.88 price on them while the newer ones had the $3.88 on them.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

mdvo said:


> Brent wasn't there, there was another person, I think andrew. The shrimp were kept in the back, had to ask for them specifically. I mentioned the price but he said it was just the blue tigers that were that price, the cardinals were 11.88 - couldn't really argue since there's not a sign I could reference.


If you had a smart phone with you, just go on the thread Brent mentioned the price and show it to his staff. Not sure if that would work but it seems pretty legit imo...


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> If you had a smart phone with you, just go on the thread Brent mentioned the price and show it to his staff. Not sure if that would work but it seems pretty legit imo...


Didn't think of it at the time. I didn't realize it was special pricing that Brent was giving us, otherwise I would have tried to come when he was there. As it was, I had already travelled over an hour to get there by transit so I just bought a couple. Andrew was great and actually gave me an extra one.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> If you had a smart phone with you, just go on the thread Brent mentioned the price and show it to his staff. Not sure if that would work but it seems pretty legit imo...


Make sure you load the page before you go in the store. My iPhone doesn't work in there, I've tried before.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

manhtu said:


> If you had a smart phone with you, just go on the thread Brent mentioned the price and show it to his staff. Not sure if that would work but it seems pretty legit imo...


I was at PJ about 3 weeks ago and I had told the staff there were prices mentioned on this forum on some yellow shrimp & hair grass, and the staff didn't think there were any in the store. I showed them the thread and they rechecked the tanks before calling Brent to check if it was okay to sell at the price.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

anyone know if there are anymore left at the $5.99 price, was hoping to pick up more.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Spoke to Brent and Andrew over the week end. As per my previous assumption above, the $5.99 prices will only be available to the Cardinal Shrimps that have recently been ordered and should arrive Thursday. Any current stock will continue to be sold at the original posted price until new shipment arrives.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Spoke to Brent and Andrew over the week end. As per my previous assumption above, the $5.99 prices will only be available to the Cardinal Shrimps that have recently been ordered and should arrive Thursday. Any current stock will continue to be sold at the original posted price until new shipment arrives.


I see where the confusion was - when Brent posted that they would arrive Thursday, he meant this coming Thursday, not last Thursday. It all makes sense now!

Brent, please let us know when they arrive.

Thanks,


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up 10 on Sunday.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I picked up 10 on Sunday.


At what price Matt?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

mdvo said:


> At what price Matt?


At $5.88 each I believe.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> At $5.88 each I believe.


thanks, I'm hoping to pick up 10 more on Thursday - hopefully there will be some left.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I just spoke to Andrew and he confirmed that the new shipment of cardinal shrimps has arrived and are priced at $5.99 as per Brent's original post. Happy Shrimping guys


----------

